# 3/24 - 2 forum havs to be on national TV!!



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi all,

I am reposting this for Grindstone50 (http://www.havaneseforum.com/member.php?u=10631). Lulu and Misty, her 2 havs, were previously filmed for the Animal Planet's show "Too Cute!" and the episode will be shown a week from today, on Saturday March 24th, 2012.

Reposted:
________________________________________________________________
WE ARE GOING TO BE ON TOO CUTE PUPPIES!!!!!!!

Too Cute Puppies!
March 24th is about the Havanese!
Be sure to watch it on Animal Planet! 9:00pm eastern time. Look for LULU and Misty, they are mine now. So proud!
________________________________________________________________


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Awesome!! Superstars in our midst!!

I'll DVR it!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wahoooooO!!!! I SO want to see this, even though I have never seen the show and don't have any type of cable! LOL I wonder if it will be posted online??


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

My mom and I LOVE "Too Cute" - am going to set the DVR right now so I don't forget!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Looking forward to watching!


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

How fun! Looking forward to it!


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

awesome!! here come the havs. love that show.


----------



## Lisainidaho (Feb 1, 2012)

Just Tivo'd it. Can't wait! I watch that show almost every Saturday night.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

I saw the one with Cats this Saturday and when they announced the one for next Sat, I thought I saw Havs (pups) running. We are watching it next Saturday!!!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Awesome! The dvr is set.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'd better DVR it. My brain bears a striking resemblance to a sieve these days.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

LOL Geri! Mine too!!! Since I don't know how to advance that far ahead to DVR, I've written my self a note and posted it beside the TV. Can't wait!!!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Will DVR, too, since I know I won't remember it!


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

I don't think I get Animal Planet on Comcast...I just checked and can't find it......I wanted to see it!


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

I can't find it on the schedule, any idea what time?


----------



## Grindstone50 (Feb 13, 2012)

Saturday 9:00pm eastern


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

Grindstone50 said:


> Saturday 9:00pm eastern


Thanks! Can't wait to see it.


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Rick Mercer visited the National Purina Dog Show in Toronto.






Wonder what dogs those are at 1:58 and 2:39 and 3:07? hehe


----------



## Grindstone50 (Feb 13, 2012)

AWWW! I just saw an ad/preview on AP for the TOO CUTE show and I'm teary eyed. Kind of crazy how we think of these guys as "our kids"


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

narci said:


> Rick Mercer visited the National Purina Dog Show in Toronto.
> 
> RMR: Rick at the National Purina Dog Show - YouTube
> 
> Wonder what dogs those are at 1:58 and 2:39 and 3:07? hehe


That's really funny. Enjoyable from one end to the other, no matter what the breed!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Jplatthy said:


> I don't think I get Animal Planet on Comcast...I just checked and can't find it......I wanted to see it!


Animal Planet is on Channel 51 on our Comcast channel lineup, if that helps.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

narci said:


> Rick Mercer visited the National Purina Dog Show in Toronto.
> 
> Wonder what dogs those are at 1:58 and 2:39 and 3:07? hehe





krandall said:


> That's really funny. Enjoyable from one end to the other, no matter what the breed!


I agree, Karen! The whole clip was extremely entertaining! Thank you, narci, for posting it!


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Finally found it by the time lol...can't wait to see it!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

I just checked the listing for Animal Planet's "Too Cute - Super Fluffy Puppies" on Comcast Cable here in the SF Bay Area. The program will air at 6 pm and then repeat at 8 pm PDT.

A fluffy kitten program will air at 7 pm and 9 pm for those who melt for cute kittens.

Here is an interesting link for finding TV shows. Be sure to change your profile to reflect your location and TV service. http://www.locatetv.com/tv/too-cute/7506826


----------



## Grindstone50 (Feb 13, 2012)

Carefulove said:


> I saw the one with Cats this Saturday and when they announced the one for next Sat, I thought I saw Havs (pups) running. We are watching it next Saturday!!!


Yes the preview ad is all the pups from the litter. The "heap" of pups had my WHITE Misty on top she was also running w a rope toy. her mama is w me too! Her coat is really regrowing beautifully.


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

Awww Misty is a star! She is quite the pip with her princess ways and toy stealing antics!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Just finished watching! They were adorable!(not that I doubted for a moment that they would be!)


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

That was really fun to watch!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

What a fun show. I DVR'd it so I can get to watch again. Loved watching them all, but especially Misty and Leo.


----------



## LoudRam (May 23, 2010)

My wife and I watched it. They were cute. I'm biased but all Havs are cute. That's part of their charm.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

pjewel said:


> What a fun show. I DVR'd it so I can get to watch again. Loved watching them all, but especially Misty and Leo.


Haha - we DVR'd it so we could watch again too! Just darling - I loved the filming and how they did some in slow motion when they were running. Also, the narration was wonderful! Poor Mama Lulu - just had had enough of those pups at the end and needed some alone time when she growled at those pesky pups! :biggrin1: I also loved those butterball chows - that Oliver, such a little whiner.  And poor Rufus, the Ridgeback, always the odd man out. Thoroughly enjoyable program!


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Awe, so cute! Misty is a star!


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

Misty and Lulu were great. Little Leo was too cute. I didn't know white is a rare color for Havanese like Misty. So where was the breeder's home? Where was it filmed?


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I really enjoyed it!!!!


----------



## Grindstone50 (Feb 13, 2012)

curly_DC said:


> Misty and Lulu were great. Little Leo was too cute. I didn't know white is a rare color for Havanese like Misty. So where was the breeder's home? Where was it filmed?


I didn't know that white is rare...It was filmed in Saugerties, NY at Blossom Havanese. Part of the agreement in filming was to give end credits to all the breeders...strange that they didn't. But fun to watch for sure. Thanks for the great comments about my two girls, Misty and Lulu (Willow).


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

Does anyone know where Leo ended up living? It would be fun if all the pups were members of the forum. Leo looks like he might be a handful. LOL


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

I thought it was really cute..of course I am partial to the Havanese..I also did not realize that white havanese were rare but then my Sissy is not pure white..she has some peachy cream color and black on ears, bear and tail. I thought the way the narrator talked about Misty, Leo and Lulu was really funny and made the show much more entertaining.

Was it a pain having them film this? I'm assuming they had to keep showing up at the weekly intervals to film it.


----------



## Blue_Persuasion (Jan 4, 2012)

I don't have cable and don't know if I can find it anywhere.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Blue_Persuasion said:


> I don't have cable and don't know if I can find it anywhere.


Animal Planet online currently has short clips of their Furry Kittens episode, but I can't find any of their furry puppies episode. Maybe they will be available next week?? I know sometimes tv channels show clips or even entire episodes of their latest shows but only a week or so after they have aired first...

Anyway - I LOVED the videos of the hav puppies bouncing through the fall leaves!! As if havs weren't bouncy enough to begin with hahaha! <3


----------



## Blue_Persuasion (Jan 4, 2012)

I figured maybe next week I can find it, so I'll try.

And, since this is my first Hav, I have to say I DID wonder if they ALL are part bunny. Holy moly, mine only partly runs. I should have named him Peter (a la Cottontail) for all the hippity-hopping he does. Which I LOVE, I might add.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Okay the mother dog and the white one belong to each other, the other puppies were not hers? If that is so, no wonder she growled at them. Course, I growled at my own children. And I read somewhere that white was prevalent among the Havanese. 

The called them Have-a-nese also. I call mine hav-a-nese. If we think we have trouble with keeping our pups coats looking good, how would you like to keep the chow's coats?


----------



## Grindstone50 (Feb 13, 2012)

Jplatthy said:


> I thought it was really cute..of course I am partial to the Havanese..I also did not realize that white havanese were rare but then my Sissy is not pure white..she has some peachy cream color and black on ears, bear and tail. I thought the way the narrator talked about Misty, Leo and Lulu was really funny and made the show much more entertaining.
> 
> Was it a pain having them film this? I'm assuming they had to keep showing up at the weekly intervals to film it.


Diane, the breeder, prepared for the crew to come every two weeks. Lots of time puti into it. But she enjoyed it...I have no doubt. All of us who own one of the pups had to sign consent for the showing of the dag and of ourselves and family members. ( They only used one from our home, although I sent them many shots of both Lulu (Willow) and Misty with family. They were limited, I'm sure in what they could fit into the allowed time. Love my Hav!!!

Some one asked where the other pups went...I know one is in Boston, and one or more in NYC. I might be able to find out where the others are. It would be fun!


----------



## Grindstone50 (Feb 13, 2012)

Luciledodd said:


> Okay the mother dog and the white one belong to each other, the other puppies were not hers? If that is so, no wonder she growled at them. Course, I growled at my own children. And I read somewhere that white was prevalent among the Havanese.
> 
> The called them Have-a-nese also. I call mine hav-a-nese. If we think we have trouble with keeping our pups coats looking good, how would you like to keep the chow's coats?


All the puppies belong to Lulu's litter. There were 5 pups. Mistywhite,Leo black and white, and 2 more black and whites, in addition a beautiful deep red sable with white markings.


----------



## Grindstone50 (Feb 13, 2012)

Misty is the crazy ringleader here.... but once in a while Lilly gets after her to settle down and leave my old pal Maggie (my Eskie) alone!! It's a circus most of the time, we love it! THe hardwood floors we put down just last winter don"t look new anymore:brick:


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Grindstone50 said:


> Diane, the breeder, prepared for the crew to come every two weeks. Lots of time puti into it. But she enjoyed it...I have no doubt. All of us who own one of the pups had to sign consent for the showing of the dag and of ourselves and family members. ( They only used one from our home, although I sent them many shots of both Lulu (Willow) and Misty with family. They were limited, I'm sure in what they could fit into the allowed time. Love my Hav!!!
> 
> Some one asked where the other pups went...I know one is in Boston, and one or more in NYC. I might be able to find out where the others are. It would be fun!


I have NO desire to be on TV myself, but I know for sure that if anybody ever wanted to film Ceylon, I would SO do it, just to share his wonderful hav-ness with everybody who wanted to see it  

Seriously, the one thing that I've noticed about the show Too Cute, is that they almost never film the humans. Sometimes, but not often, the legs or hands and arms of the human, when necessary - but the humans are a sideline - which I like. It's the too cute puppies that *I* want to see


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I loved the show! I also DVR'd it for the future when I need a "happy hour".......haha

Now, I'm a little confused! Do you have Misty and Lulu both? If so, will you breed Lulu again?


----------



## Grindstone50 (Feb 13, 2012)

Me too!!!


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

If you have Comcast, you can also watch past episodes of Too Cute on demand for free. The shows are listed in ABC order under "tv series". I haven't seen the episode from last weekend yet. Usually, they show up on demand about a week after first airing.


----------



## Grindstone50 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kathie said:


> I loved the show! I also DVR'd it for the future when I need a "happy hour".......haha
> 
> Now, I'm a little confused! Do you have Misty and Lulu both? If so, will you breed Lulu again?


My agreement with the breeder was that both dags be spayed. So Lulu is already, and unfortunately Misty will be. Because I signed an agreement, I understand that's the way it goes. Is that right? Or do I have options?


----------



## Grindstone50 (Feb 13, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your kind words and sharing the enjoyment!! 
Love,
Misty ,Lulu, and Kathy


----------

